# 260Fl Water In Storage Compartments



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all we have been out in our 2011 260fl and boy what a change from the tent trailer. much more enjoyable. I have one issue that is bothersome and if it continues will be damaging. both of the front storage compartments leak water and the one in the rear slide also leaks. the one on the front door side leaks the worst, so bad that the next day we had to empty the front storage and let it dry out, had a milky film on the floor that dispersed as it truly dried out.
Dealer has replaced the seals and it has eliminated the leaks on 2 of them but the door side front still leaks(reduced but not eliminated. Do you folks think it's do to hinge position as these all have the top hinge as opposed to side hinge like the 2 rear storage sections that do not leak. Some have said to extend the rain spouts with close pins (now please correct me hear Clothes Pins on a brand new $25000 trailer to stop water leaks???) IMO I don't think that this will stop it as when I wash it I get water in it. I use the shower setting on the water nozzle and don't power wash it.
Anyway dealer has ordered a new door.
so please let me know if you are getting water past the seals...

We love the 260FL and DS (20) and DD (16) still enjoy coming with us, they show up after we set up and leave before we pack up!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

jake said:


> Hi all we have been out in our 2011 260fl and boy what a change from the tent trailer. much more enjoyable. I have one issue that is bothersome and if it continues will be damaging. both of the front storage compartments leak water and the one in the rear slide also leaks. the one on the front door side leaks the worst, so bad that the next day we had to empty the front storage and let it dry out, had a milky film on the floor that dispersed as it truly dried out.
> Dealer has replaced the seals and it has eliminated the leaks on 2 of them but the door side front still leaks(reduced but not eliminated. Do you folks think it's do to hinge position as these all have the top hinge as opposed to side hinge like the 2 rear storage sections that do not leak. Some have said to extend the rain spouts with close pins (now please correct me hear Clothes Pins on a brand new $25000 trailer to stop water leaks???) IMO I don't think that this will stop it as when I wash it I get water in it. I use the shower setting on the water nozzle and don't power wash it.
> Anyway dealer has ordered a new door.
> so please let me know if you are getting water past the seals...
> ...


There are specific reainspout extensions you can buy; however, I think the intent of those is to help keep water streaks from building up....not so much as an aid in preventing water leakage.

Hopefully, your dealer can get to the bottom of this problem. That really stinks!!! I've not noticed any water issues in our 290RLS...but will make sure to double check the front storage next week when we head out for 2 weeks.

Has your dealer offered to extend the warranty at all, to help ease your mind after they fix everything?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gutter extensions are very helpful, real ones not just clothes pins but they are said to work also.

There are three issues that cause the leaks.

1 - The way the top hinge is installed water can puddle on top and then migrate through the rivets and leak inside. So a small bead of caulk on top of the hinge where it connects to the frame of the hatch will stop that issue. They are never caulked from the factory but they should be.

2 - Rain on the door face fills the door frame and floods into the compartment. Open the hatch and you should find at least two holes drilled in the bottom of the door frame, if not then drill them plus a couple.

3 - The door latches, pull then out, put a bead of caulk around the lock outside flange where it contacts the door and then put it all back together.

It is seldom due to the door seal itself so replacing that will not get you much unless you can tell it is torn.

To test all this pull all you stuff out of the compartment and close one door. Climb in from the other side and have the DW hit it with a hose, you will find out fast enough where the water is coming from and can action it.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Another possibility may be totally unrelated to the doors. On our last trailer, whenever we drove in the rain, there would be water in the front pass-thru storage compartment. It never happened when the trailer sat in the rain, only when we traveled in the rain. I removed some front trim and siliconed anywhere I thought might help, and that reduced the leakage, but didn't eliminate it.

Just something to consider.

Doug


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

On our Outback, I've opened the storage doors after a rain and had water run out of the drain holes in the bottom of the doors, but I've never seen any dampness in the compartments.

Doug


----------

